# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Is there an FAQ on difficiency symptoms?



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Like the topic says, is there an FAQ somewhere that lists the symptoms for different nutrient difficiencies in aquatic plants? Or can someone recommend a good book that would have such details?

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Like the topic says, is there an FAQ somewhere that lists the symptoms for different nutrient difficiencies in aquatic plants? Or can someone recommend a good book that would have such details?

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

There is one on Chuck's page along with some other great articles that helped me.


----------

